# New dart frog terrarium



## Josh (Jun 21, 2012)

My girlfriend just finished her dart frog terrarium with some help from http://joshsfrogs.com. She's all ready for some purchases from the upcoming San Diego reptile show!


----------



## wellington (Jun 21, 2012)

OMG that looks fantastic. Don't forget pics once she has the frogs in there great home.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Josh (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! We put together everything from a bare 20 gallon tank. What a long but rewarding process!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 21, 2012)

That is very cool, I like the mini pond...


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Jun 21, 2012)

That does look nice! I've always wanted to have things like that.


----------



## acrantophis (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice job! And very creative. Just a tip, put a bushy clump of plants in the way of the water fall splashing. After a while, water spots make the glass hazy. Also get some confused flour beetles. They make great food when your fruitfly cultures crash. Also crickets are easy to breed in a simple styrofoam hovabator incubator. Gut load them with fish flakes containing color enhancers and all the yellow or orange on your dart frogs will brighten.



acrantophis said:


> Nice job! And very creative. Just a tip, put a bushy clump of plants in the way of the water fall splashing. After a while, water spots make the glass hazy. Also get some confused flour beetles. They make great food when your fruitfly cultures crash. Also crickets are easy to breed in a simple styrofoam hovabator incubator. Gut load them with fish flakes containing color enhancers and all the yellow or orange on your dart frogs will brighten.



Also I have had adult dart frogs drown in water features before. So maybe some rocks in your basin/sump area.


----------

